# Chuck Vs.22 Yr Old Mike Tyson??



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Was Having This Discussion In Anothere Thread So I Figured I Should Just Start A New One..chuck Would Want To Strike With Iron Mike Which Would Be A Bad Decision Because Tyson Would Be Too Quick And His Punches To Powerful, I Think Tyson Would Eventually Catch Chuck Wit A Combo And Knock Him Out...1st Round Ko


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I Was Having This Discussion In Anothere Thread So I Figured I Should Just Start A New One..chuck Would Want To Strike With Iron Mike Which Would Be A Bad Decision Because Tyson Would Be Too Quick And His Punches To Powerful, I Think Tyson Would Eventually Catch Chuck Wit A Combo And Knock Him Out...1st Round Ko


if chuck could avoid getting hit he could win but tyson at that age was too fast and WAY too Powerful.. I think one shot would be unlike anything chuck has ever felt. If chuck could avoid ge3tting hit and get mike off his feet he could win.. standing up as chuck perfers he is waking up in a hospital with a severe concussion.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

The Don said:


> if chuck could avoid getting hit he could win but tyson at that age was too fast and WAY too Powerful.. I think one shot would be unlike anything chuck has ever felt. If chuck could avoid ge3tting hit and get mike off his feet he could win.. standing up as chuck perfers he is waking up in a hospital with a severe concussion.


hahah, i couldnt agree more!!


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Chuck would get knocked out...lmao


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

This isn't even a fight Chuck would destroy that scum bag,He isn't a fighter he's a boxer.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

give young tyson a proper training and he would've become a top dog within few years. his punching power is legendary, and he has better chin than the most MMA fighters. and of course his speed was unreal. 



by the way i'm new here.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Well if Chuck couldn't stand and box with him he would have no problem taking the fight to the ground because he was an NCAA division 1 wrestler.
But chuck has kicks also...


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> Well if Chuck couldn't stand and box with him he would have no problem taking the fight to the ground because he was an NCAA division 1 wrestler.
> But chuck has kicks also...


no denying Chucks skill.. He is great.. but he has a tendency to like to throw punches as his primary offense.. doing that against Tyson in his prime is simply suicide. He would need to do something that goes against his natural instincts and tyson more then likely could put him out with one good shot two maybe on a combo.. If chuck COULD get into him with out being hit and get tyson off his feet tyson is done no chance at all for iron mike, but tyson did have some fighting experience outside boxing mainly just street fights I doubt it was enough experience to help him once he was off his feet against someone like chuck .


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i think chuck has to much pride in his stand up to ever just decide to take a fighter down he would think that he could strike with mike and he would be dead..his only hope on his feet would be to catch mike with big kick or simply catch him b4 he gets caught


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

If we're talking about an MMA fight, Chuck would just ground and pound Mike until he died, because Tyson would never tap.

If you're talking boxing, Iron Mike would destroy Chuck. His hands are way faster and he can take way more punishment than Chuck has ever shown that he can in his carreer.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Your Avtar says it all...I thought you were stupid by your post and when i looked over and Saw Loser Leben i knew you couldn't help yourself....Tyson would Knock Liddell head into Dana Whites car out in the parking lot.


Leben is my type of fighter, I know he's not a great fighter but he has good heart and is a funny guy.Tyson is stupid and would never pick up moves to be an MMA champion.Just like Baroni he's a little too crazy.

So stfu you herb:cheeky4:


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

if you get caught by tyson i don't care if you are fedor times 5, you are a dead man.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

wolverinejoe80 said:


> if you get caught by tyson i don't care if you are fedor times 5, you are a dead man.


that I can totally agree with.. even today he could probably out fight most people with his hands.. Hmm I wonder if he could train for MMA how He really would do against Chuck... I am sure if he was challenged he'd be dumb enough to accept. he was dumb enough to follow Don King


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

chuck would kick him in the head. tyson's a boxer so he wouldn't even see it coming. That's the exact reason tyson hasn't fought in K1 he won't fight any rules other then marquis queensbury. He's scared of kickboxer's.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

moldy said:


> chuck would kick him in the head. CHuck's a boxer so he wouldn't even see it coming. That's the exact reason tyson hasn't fought in K1 he won't fight any rules other then marquis queensbury. He's scared of kickboxer's.


true is a straight boxing match very few if any MMA fighters could hold thier own against tyson.. take the gloves off so to speak tyson would be hard pressed unless he nailed a good first shot or two


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chucks Kicks Would Only Work If Tyosn Stayed Away From Chuck And Hes Not That Type Of Fighter He Would Go Right At Him And Bury Him On The Inside With Body Shots And Those Feroicious Uppercuts..we Arent Talkn Bout The Tyson Who Lost To Lennox Lewis We Are Talkin Bout Tyson From The 80's...the Stone Cold Killer..chucks A Striker Tyson Is Too..its Just Tyson Is Alot Better With His Hands


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Chucks Kicks Would Only Work If Tyosn Stayed Away From Chuck And Hes Not That Type Of Fighter He Would Go Right At Him And Bury Him On


True but he has to get there first. Chuck can snap a kick quick. He would leg kick the crap out of him. Then go head. If it was straight up boxing that would be diffrent. But that's why tyson won't fight any other rules. Even Botha was getting caught with kicks early in his career. Now he's better but it takes a while.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

moldy said:


> True but he has to get there first. Chuck can snap a kick quick. He would leg kick the crap out of him. Then go head. If it was straight up boxing that would be diffrent. But that's why tyson won't fight any other rules. Even Botha was getting caught with kicks early in his career. Now he's better but it takes a while.


Man it's an insult to mention Mike and Chuck in the same sentence...When Mike was in his prime he was the most feared man on earth...One glacing blow from a prime mike would put Chuck in the hospital for days...LOL


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Man it's an insult to mention Mike and Chuck in the same sentence...When Mike was in his prime he was the most feared man on earth...One glacing blow from a prime mike would put Chuck in the hospital for days...LOL


The guy was an animal and a amazing boxer.He wasn't a fighter (lol not to say he was almost taken down in a boxing match until the ref broke them apart) CHuck Liddell would take him down with Eeeeeezzzzzzz and either Tko him or Choke him out.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

also, keep in mind that tyson was a humble young man, not a crazy thug. a proper training would've made him almost invincible. many fighters will get scared even before the fight.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> also, keep in mind that tyson was a humble young man, not a crazy thug. a proper training would've made him almost invincible. many fighters will get scared even before the fight.


Humble young man.......Yes humble young Men **** woman hit old ladys steal and bite peoples ears off??Not to say he had a rap that said he would eat someones kids :dunno: lol i hope that was a joke lol

Proper training?Well i know he had no wrestling he didn't listen to many people so it would have been hard for him to train not to say he may be one of those morons that think rolling on the ground is gay.

And plz coulda shoulda woulda what if isn't enough because you dont know how he would adapt to MMA. But if we are talking about the Mike Tyson that lived and not some made up MMA God then he would lose 19/20 fights with Chuck.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Humble young man.......Yes humble young Men **** woman hit old ladys steal and bite peoples ears off??Not to say he had a rap that said he would eat someones kids :dunno: lol i hope that was a joke lol
> 
> Proper training?Well i know he had no wrestling he didn't listen to many people so it would have been hard for him to train not to say he may be one of those morons that think rolling on the ground is gay.
> 
> And plz coulda shoulda woulda what if isn't enough because you dont know how he would adapt to MMA. But if we are talking about the Mike Tyson that lived and not some made up MMA God then he would lose 19/20 fights with Chuck.



Dude stop with this crap already....Chuck throws two punches and he's completely tired...So how in the hell do you think he's going to be able to stay there and trade with Tyson?....Mike doesn't even have to land a solid blow...a glancing one would be sufficent enough to put Pot bellied Chuck too sleep.....

I find it very disrepectful for you kids to talk down on a prime Mike...Most of the guys here commenting about Mike wasn't even born back in the day when he was knocking guys out before they hit the canvas......Now this crap about Chuck taking him down and beating him on the ground....YEAH RIGHT....

When has Chuck ever submitted or ground and pounded anyone. An old and much Weaker Randy Couture COMPLETELY man handled him in there first fight....

He was beating him on his feet and took him down to the ground and beat the shit out of him....So what makes you think a much strong and faster Mike wouldn't be able to land that one blow need to put Chuck not only down but out before he hit the ground.

Listen to Chuck crying like a little bitch at the end of this fight from the blows Rampage was putting on his ass....Rashad would do the same thing to him...LOL...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riliIXiUT4Y&search=rampage


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Dude stop with this crap already....Chuck throws two punches and he's completely tired...So how in the hell do you think he's going to be able to stay there and trade with Tyson?....Mike doesn't even have to land a solid blow...a glancing one would be sufficent enough to put Pot bellied Chuck too sleep.....
> 
> I find it very disrepectful for you kids to talk down on a prime Mike...Most of the guys here commenting about Mike wasn't even born back in the day when he was knocking guys out before they hit the canvas......Now this crap about Chuck taking him down and beating him on the ground....YEAH RIGHT....
> 
> ...


steeda i was agreeing with evrerything u said until u started talkin bout rashad!! chuck would beat rashad so bad that rashad would not be able to fight again..that is just a joke and you shouldnt be able to post ever again on this site because that was the stupidest thing ive ever heard in my life..im not kidding just absolute nonsense..i actually think that u might be rashad!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Humble young man.......Yes humble young Men **** woman hit old ladys steal and bite peoples ears off??Not to say he had a rap that said he would eat someones kids :dunno: lol i hope that was a joke lol
> 
> Proper training?Well i know he had no wrestling he didn't listen to many people so it would have been hard for him to train not to say he may be one of those morons that think rolling on the ground is gay.
> 
> And plz coulda shoulda woulda what if isn't enough because you dont know how he would adapt to MMA. But if we are talking about the Mike Tyson that lived and not some made up MMA God then he would lose 19/20 fights with Chuck.


if chuck beat a 22 yr old tyson in his prime 19 out of 2o that would make him god because god himself would lose at least 5 out of 20 to tyson in his prime...wake up man just cuz u dont remember how good tyson was back in the day go download all his fights and compare them to chucks...chucks the man but a 22 yr old tyson is super human...imagine with those lil 4 ounce gloves ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> if chuck beat a 22 yr old tyson in his prime 19 out of 2o that would make him god because god himself would lose at least 5 out of 20 to tyson in his prime...wake up man just cuz u dont remember how good tyson was back in the day go download all his fights and compare them to chucks...chucks the man but a 22 yr old tyson is super human...imagine with those lil 4 ounce gloves ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yea I recall seeing a young tyson fight it was scary. He'd one punch guys with more experience who were bigger then him and drop them like they were putting on gloves for the first time and were made of glass.. in those little 4 ounce gloves he'd be breaking peoples jaws and skulls with one shot. It was not until Don King Got ahold of Tyson that he turned to crap. Chuck has too much pride and confidence in his stand up game as others have stated and as he has basicly stated he likes to throw punches. And sadly all tyson would need is one to lay someone out with 4 ounce gloves.. but if chuck were to get what others who fought tyson have gotten he'd retire off the one fight since it would be more money then his whole MMA carear has gotten him so far. and I like chuck but even in his absoulte prime he could not trade punches with tyson and hope to win. chucks only chance would be to rely on his other considerable skills and get tyson off his feet. 

And how many fights did tyson win inthe first round with knock out?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> if chuck beat a 22 yr old tyson in his prime 19 out of 2o that would make him god because god himself would lose at least 5 out of 20 to tyson in his prime...wake up man just cuz u dont remember how good tyson was back in the day go download all his fights and compare them to chucks...chucks the man but a 22 yr old tyson is super human...imagine with those lil 4 ounce gloves ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!


There is something called youtube...i have seen just about all of his fights Chuck would take him down as soon as he got a hold of him and either pound his face in or choke him out until that freak passed out.But if chuck got hit obviously he would be out but i doubt that would happen.

Your a boxing fan that doesn't know to much about MMA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMrYmshl82Y&search=Mike Tyson
But i seriously dont see him beating chuck


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Dude stop with this crap already....Chuck throws two punches and he's completely tired...So how in the hell do you think he's going to be able to stay there and trade with Tyson?....Mike doesn't even have to land a solid blow...a glancing one would be sufficent enough to put Pot bellied Chuck too sleep.....
> 
> I find it very disrepectful for you kids to talk down on a prime Mike...Most of the guys here commenting about Mike wasn't even born back in the day when he was knocking guys out before they hit the canvas......Now this crap about Chuck taking him down and beating him on the ground....YEAH RIGHT....
> 
> ...


All I have to say is name one boxer that has dominated MMA. Just name one. They don't. The closest is maurice smith and he was a kickboxer. He used feet. Chuck would kick tyson in the head. ANd name one fight where chuck got tired. When he knocked out tito he threw like 15 bombs in like 6 seconds.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

lol Steeda i think your on the wrong site,Chuck Would of taken Tyson down and beat his head into the mat,hell today i bet he would hold his own in a k-1 ruled match against him...still get knocked out but if this is a Fight MMa what ever there names shouldn't even be said in the same sentence.

And as for Rampage beating chuck...so what Jackson would beat Tyson as well.

BUT HEY DOES ANYONE REMEMBER WHEN TYSON WAS GETTING HIS ASS KICKED SO HE BIT EVANDERS EAR OFF??

And as for Don im very surprised with what you just said.ChUCK WOULDN't SWING WITH MIKE TYSON thats it dont say he is because he wouldn't and even if he did the guy would always have the tools to destroy Kid Punk Dynamite


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

moldy said:


> All I have to say is name one boxer that has dominated MMA. Just name one. They don't. The closest is maurice smith and he was a kickboxer. He used feet. Chuck would kick tyson in the head. ANd name one fight where chuck got tired. When he knocked out tito he threw like 15 bombs in like 6 seconds.


Ok Moldy...You know it all...Chuck got tired in his fight against Rampage....At the end he was crying like a little bitch...He was so tired he didn't do anything but lay on the ground and take punishment


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Eminem said:


> lol Steeda i think your on the wrong site,Chuck Would of taken Tyson down and beat his head into the mat,hell today i bet he would hold his own in a k-1 ruled match against him...still get knocked out but if this is a Fight MMa what ever there names shouldn't even be said in the same sentence.
> 
> And as for Rampage beating chuck...so what Jackson would beat Tyson as well.
> 
> ...


Tyson would hit that guy with one punch and that would be it....Chucks way overrated. If Tito ever gets his rematch that would be the end of the Chuck Saga.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Ok Moldy...You know it all...Chuck got tired in his fight against Rampage....At the end he was crying like a little bitch...He was so tired he didn't do anything but lay on the ground and take punishment


What about the horn fight that was 4 rounds of him punching horn in the face. The quinton fight was i=13 minutes in when he supposdly gased. I'd say his cardio isn't amazing but i wouldn't knock it.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

moldy said:


> What about the horn fight that was 4 rounds of him punching horn in the face. The quinton fight was i=13 minutes in when he supposdly gased. I'd say his cardio isn't amazing but i wouldn't knock it.


Dude Horn was a BUM and he had no reason at all to be in the ring with Chuck.....See that's why i said his opponents are being handpicked by Dana White...The only reason Chuck was fighting Horn was because Horn had beaten him very early in his career...Dana and Chuck both knew Horn wasn't the same fighter.......Horn hadn't done anything to deserve a title shot. 

If you watch that fight you will see how much of a bore it was to watch them fight...Chuck wanted no part of the ground game and he only done enough to keep a timid Horn at bay.....Chuck only threw a few punches and circled the ring....He was gased the whole fight. Liddell days are numbered..


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Tyson would hit that guy with one punch and that would be it....Chucks way overrated. If Tito ever gets his rematch that would be the end of the Chuck Saga.


Dude....he wouldn't get hit Just like Moris Smith was taken down without touching anyone you cant win a fight with no Ju Jitsu or wrestling and i dont mean just chuck in general any top UFC fighter would crush him with eeeeezzzz
Like remember when Ali got his ass kicked by that shoot fighter(Forgot how to spell his name it's Japanese)It wasn't even fight rules as soon as it started Ali was on his back but they had to restart.But hey i hope your just talking about Mike Tyson and not boxers.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Tito's garbage. If you really think that a rematch with Chuck will give him the title than you forgot the last time. Tito isn't strong enough to take down Chuck and his hands are way too slow to compete with him standing up.

As for Tyson, this is mixed martial arts, not boxing. I'm a huge Iron Mike fan, but Tyson isn't a grappler and would get destroyed in the clinch and on the ground against any good MMA fighter.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

first off i wanna say im not a boxing fan at all, and im not talkin about all boxers having a chance against all fighters, im talkin about a 22 yr old tyson against chuck..i just fell chuck has too much pride in his striking to ever just concede the other fighter has better stand up..he would not shoot and try to take tyson down..he might have done that once in his entire career...he would try to knock tyson out, and we all hafta agree that if thats the way chuck chose to fight him , he would get caught and ko'd....im saying this and im a huge fan of chuck


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes J your right chuck would go out and try to trade punches with Mike Tyson.....:laugh:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Well where is this fight taking place ? The ring ? Cage ? streeets ?

Boxing ring = Tyson

Octagon = Chuck Liddell

Streets = Hard to say , id put my $$$ down on The IceMan


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

I say Wand would destroy them both :thumbsup:


<----- Look you can even see in my Av... the black dude is Tyson , the guy on the ground gunnna get stomped is Chuck


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Your not serious right? That was a metaphor right cause neither is chuck or tyson. The white guy isn't white it's minowa and the black guy is rampage.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

The Don said:


> that I can totally agree with.. even today he could probably out fight most people with his hands.. Hmm I wonder if he could train for MMA how He really would do against Chuck... I am sure if he was challenged he'd be dumb enough to accept. he was dumb enough to follow Don King


That's not stupidity, that's greed layered on top of greed. When Cus died, Mike was like a lost little boy, and King is a ****in SNAKE. He's corrupted many great fighters with his empty dollar sign promises and pots of fake gold.

As for this thread, it's a little naive to think Chuck Liddell would stand much more than a vague chance against Tyson in his prime. Chuck would have to pull off his best fight X 10 to get out of there without serious or deadly physical harm. To win, he'd most likely have to submit Mike in some way; choke him out, or break his arm or leg to win, because Liddell wouldn't have the punching power to floor Tyson with his fists... certainly not while Tyson is also punching back! Iron Mike used to be one of the most allusive fighters in boxing history (save for perhaps Mohammed Alli), so there's no guarantee Chuck would even be able to land a shot with his hands. Tyson's jaw was/is probably better than any MMA fighter in action today, and he's been hit by some big guys... some weighing damn near 90lbs. more than Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Actually Gman what you said is just dumb.Mike Tyson was a thug that jumped people on the streets he hit old ladys and stole from them.ANd even before he was with King he attempted to **** one of the trainers daughters.....the guy is and always was a scum bag.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

GMan, I've sparred with Chuck Liddell and he's not a one dimensional fighter. Maybe he's never taken down an opponent in the octagon, but can he clinch with Tyson and then drop him on the ground and destroy him? Yes. and so can any decent MMA heavyweight or lightheavyweight. Tyson would come into the fight one-dimensional and Chuck would put his back on the canvas and then submit him or just beat him black and blue.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Actually Gman what you said is just dumb.Mike Tyson was a thug that jumped people on the streets he hit old ladys and stole from them.ANd even before he was with King he attempted to **** one of the trainers daughters.....the guy is and always was a scum bag.


So? I wasn't praising Tyson for his good deeds to humanity. Simply saying King robbed him of his will to win, then left him for broke when he lost. King is a much bigger scum bag than Tyson could ever be, and I don't think highly of Tyson's behavior.

:dunno:


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

IronMan said:


> GMan, I've sparred with Chuck Liddell and he's not a one dimensional fighter. Maybe he's never taken down an opponent in the octagon, but can he clinch with Tyson and then drop him on the ground and destroy him? Yes. and so can any decent MMA heavyweight or lightheavyweight. Tyson would come into the fight one-dimensional and Chuck would put his back on the canvas and then submit him or just beat him black and blue.


Like I said, I think Chuck's best chance would be if he were able to submit Tyson, but I can picture Chuck moving in for the takedown, and getting caught with one of Mike's trademark uppercuts or a right hook to end the fight quickly, before it even got to the ground (where Chuck would absolutely have a major advantage). I've seen that kind scenerio happen before, as you probably have many times, to the advantage of strikers that were far more inferior than Tyson was. Tyson hitting someone full-on without boxing gloves is a scary thought. A lot of MMA fighters have great chins, but I don't see Chuck being able to take a blow from Tyson, and I'm pretty sure Mike would get at least one in before it hit the mat. Then again, Chuck could shoot really low, drop Tyson, and put him away with a heel hook before Mike even has a chance to punch him. Who knows how it could play out, but it's fun to imagine.

We scoff at Danny Abaddi's non-existant MMA skills in TUF 3, but the kid landed a clean shot on Ed at the start of their match that caught Ed asleep, and could have ended that fight before it started if Danny had a little more power behind him, or followed it up with a better combination. I'm just speculating possibility, and let's not forget... this whole thread is mere speculation. 

PS: must have been cool as hell sparring with Chuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> Like I said, I think Chuck's best chance would be if he were able to submit Tyson, but I can picture Chuck moving in for the takedown, and getting caught with one of Mike's trademark uppercuts or a right hook to end the fight quickly, before it even got to the ground (where Chuck would absolutely have a major advantage). I've seen that kind scenerio happen before, as you probably have many times, to the advantage of strikers that were far more inferior than Tyson was. Tyson hitting someone full-on without boxing gloves is a scary thought. A lot of MMA fighters have great chins, but I don't see Chuck being able to take a blow from Tyson, and I'm pretty sure Mike would get at least one in before it hit the mat. Then again, Chuck could shoot really low, drop Tyson, and put him away with a heel hook before Mike even has a chance to punch him. Who knows how it could play out, but it's fun to imagine.
> 
> We scoff at Danny Abaddi's non-existant MMA skills in TUF 3, but the kid landed a clean shot on Ed at the start of their match that caught Ed asleep, and could have ended that fight before it started if Danny had a little more power behind him, or followed it up with a better combination. I'm just speculating possibility, and let's not forget... this whole thread is mere speculation.
> 
> PS: must have been cool as hell sparring with Chuck! :thumbsup:


you mentioned how hard tyson hit in boxing gloves.. imagine him in those little 4 oz MMA gloves...


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Tyson, one hit would kill chuck :laugh: 
And this is of course its stand up and not taken to the ground... but i would hate to have iron mike on top throwing the fists at me



jdun11 said:


> I Was Having This Discussion In Anothere Thread So I Figured I Should Just Start A New One..chuck Would Want To Strike With Iron Mike Which Would Be A Bad Decision Because Tyson Would Be Too Quick And His Punches To Powerful, I Think Tyson Would Eventually Catch Chuck Wit A Combo And Knock Him Out...1st Round Ko


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> So? I wasn't praising Tyson for his good deeds to humanity. Simply saying King robbed him of his will to win, then left him for broke when he lost. King is a much bigger scum bag than Tyson could ever be, and I don't think highly of Tyson's behavior.


you said he was a humble young man....o plz stop it...He was a thug.And nothing more

As for AdminMMA it would obviously be taken to the ground Kid Punk has no take down defense...heck he could train it for an entire year guys such an idiot he would probably pull guard.Chuck was a college wrestler there is a much bigger difference trust me.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

moldy said:


> Your not serious right? That was a metaphor right cause neither is chuck or tyson. The white guy isn't white it's minowa and the black guy is rampage.



I was obviously joking dude, ii know who the guys in my av are :laugh:


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Eminem said:


> you said he was a humble young man....o plz stop it...He was a thug.And nothing more
> 
> As for AdminMMA it would obviously be taken to the ground Kid Punk has no take down defense...heck he could train it for an entire year guys such an idiot he would probably pull guard.Chuck was a college wrestler there is a much bigger difference trust me.


You can't read.  

I never said Tyson was a "humble young man", as you have stated. I said, "When Cus died, Mike was like a lost little boy". There's a big BIG difference there. If you knew anything about Tyson's history, you'd know what I mean by that.

Also, I wouldn't be so sure that Tyson would be an easy take-down for Chuck (or anyone else). Tyson definitely had some street fighting knowledge, so I'm mildly sure he knew some basic grappling avoidance. Would it be enough? No clue, but Mike's legs are like tree trunks, so unless Liddell was able to do what Genki Sudo did to Eric Esch, he'd have some serious problems to overcome.


----------



## ring of honor 88 (Jun 25, 2006)

tyson would kill chuck


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*22 yr. old Mike Tyson would knock out Chuck in a stand up fight but take Mike Tyson to the ground and he is out of his element, which means game over. Tyson can take a hit, they call him Iron Mike for a reason. Liddell would have speed but almost ever other statistic would be Tysons.*


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *22 yr. old Mike Tyson would knock out Chuck in a stand up fight but take Mike Tyson to the ground and he is out of his element, which means game over. Tyson can take a hit, they call him Iron Mike for a reason. Liddell would have speed but almost ever other statistic would be Tysons.*



Dude Mike Tyson's power was so great back then, even if Chuck had him on his back, Mike still hand's the power to Knock Liddell out from the ground...I've seen many fighter on their back able to land a solid punch or kick and knocked the guy on top out...

You people are talking about Liddell like he's a dominate fighter or something...He's not...He beat a scared Ortiz, a Old Randy Couture and a ***** in Jermey Horn....If he was to step in there against Rampage or anyone else of his Caliber he would go to sleep.

Liddell has a very poor boxing style...He keeps his had's shoulder height and he's wide open for a straight punch down the middle....He throws 2-3 punches and he's tired......Any MMA fighter that has a good Standup can get to Liddell...Belfort in his prime would have dominated him..


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Liddell would have speed but almost ever other statistic would be Tysons.*


I'm not saying Liddell isn't fast, and I hate to make it seem like he'd stand NO chance at all (on his feet, I don't believe he would), but it should be noted that Tyson in his prime could throw extremely fast combinations for a heavyweight. He had the hand speed of some middleweights.

I believe it was back in April of 1987, during an open training session for his bout with Pinklon Thomas, Tyson worked the heavy bag using 4-punch combinations that landed in under a second. That's 4 heavy shots in less than a second. He was scary fast for a big man.

None of his bouts since Buster Douglas showcased that lightning fast speed he once had unfortunately. He also abandoned that elusive "peek-a-boo" style that made him so successful.


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

Chuck would take him out any way they went about it.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> I'm not saying Liddell isn't fast, and I hate to make it seem like he'd stand NO chance at all (on his feet, I don't believe he would), but it should be noted that Tyson in his prime could throw extremely fast combinations for a heavyweight. He had the hand speed of some middleweights.
> 
> I believe it was back in April of 1987, during an open training session for his bout with Pinklon Thomas, Tyson worked the heavy bag using 4-punch combinations that landed in under a second. That's 4 heavy shots in less than a second. He was scary fast for a big man.
> 
> None of his bouts since Buster Douglas showcased that lightning fast speed he once had unfortunately. He also abandoned that elusive "peek-a-boo" style that made him so successful.


hmm right about the time he hooked up with Don King. Tyson probably could have been a legend among boxers to eclipse even Ali.. sadly Don King happened. King is a drain on society and should be dropped in the ocean. Except I do not think sharks eat thier own.. maybe he'll just drown


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *22 yr. old Mike Tyson would knock out Chuck in a stand up fight but take Mike Tyson to the ground and he is out of his element, which means game over. Tyson can take a hit, they call him Iron Mike for a reason. Liddell would have speed but almost ever other statistic would be Tysons.*


LIDDEL WOULD HAVE SPEED?? MIKE TYON IS PROBABLY THE FIGHTEST HEAVYWEIGHT OF ALL TIME!!:dunno:


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Dude Mike Tyson's power was so great back then, even if Chuck had him on his back, Mike still hand's the power to Knock Liddell out from the ground...I've seen many fighter on their back able to land a solid punch or kick and knocked the guy on top out...


omg...................ok it's obvious you never did wrestling Ju Jitsu Judo or any form of grappling if you did you would know the difference between a college level wrestler against a guy who has no experience,My god do you know how hard it is to get a purple belt in Ju Jitsu??.Tyson would be taken down man handled and SUBMITTED to hell.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

crazykaty said:


> Chuck would take him out any way they went about it.


SO UR SAYIN IF CHUCK DECIDE TO STAND THE WHOLE FIGHT HE WOULD OUT STRIKE A 22 YR OLD TYSON??? LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> FEDOR WOULD BEAT TYSON IN HIS PRIME IN LESS THAN TWO MINUTES...NO DOUBT!!!!


That's the only thing i agree with you on.....And the Chuck out striking Tyson it's realy stupid to fight about that because it's obvious chuck wouldn't try and strike.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, if i was a gambling man and it was just another UFC fight, im 55-45 in favor of Chuck.

And tyson has a punchers chance IMO, so i dont know. Chuck wouldnt want to be pinned up against the fence with tyson raining down fists of iron :laugh:


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

give tyson a proper training for a year or two, then he would take ufc to a totally different level. i mean we are talkin about a killing machine and nobody would dare to fight him. 4oz gloves? are you kidding me? he will have to work his buttoff to learn how to submit people how to ground and pound and etc, but i'm sure he can be a total package. remember MMA is a recent sport, so it can be learned rather quickly for guys like tyson who is a natural born fighter. 

and i love liddel, but tyson would own him.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

The Don said:


> hmm right about the time he hooked up with Don King. Tyson probably could have been a legend among boxers to eclipse even Ali.. sadly Don King happened. King is a drain on society and should be dropped in the ocean. Except I do not think sharks eat thier own.. maybe he'll just drown


I think once Tyson got rid of Kevin Rooney after the Spinks fight, it was all downhill from there as far as his talent was concerned. Rooney was the only trainer that knew how to handle Mike and keep him disciplined. After Rooney left, everyone just took advantage of Tyson's name and exploited him. His wife, his friends, and ultimately Don King. I believe King single-handedly destroyed boxing. Let's hope MMA doesn't get someone like him somewhere down the road.

In my opinion, for a brief period in his career (maybe 2 or 3 years), I believe Tyson was one of the greatest heavyweight boxers of all time. In that short span of greatness, I think he could have beaten Ali or any of the historical "legends". Pound for pound, however, I think the greatest might have been Marvin Hagler. That man was a fighting machine in his weight class, and probably the most grossly underappreciated champion ever. Hagler retired with a record of 62 Wins, 3 Losses, 2 Draws, 52 Knockouts. He went 14 years being undefeated in 37 consecutive fights.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> give tyson a proper training for a year or two, then he would take ufc to a totally different level. i mean we are talkin about a killing machine and nobody would dare to fight him. 4oz gloves? are you kidding me? he will have to work his bought off to learn how to submit people how to ground and pound and etc, but i'm sure he can be a total package. remember MMA is a recent sport, so it can be learned rather quickly for guys like tyson who is a natural born fighter.
> 
> and i love liddel, but tyson would own him.


I hope your talking about the 22 year old Mike if your not then never watch UFC again...No offense just saying.

As for Kid Punk being that good at MMA?? lmao ok there is a big difference between a college wrestler and a moron like Tyson.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tyson Cant Be That Big Of A Moron..he Was The Undisputed Heavyweight Champion Of The World...so He Must Have Trained Like An Animal...just As Hard As Mma Guys Today..if Tyson Started Training Mma At The Same Age He Started Training Boxing U Dont Think He Would Be Smart Enuff To Be Good...for Get About It..he Would Still Be Undefeated Right Now..but Ne Ways Im Sick Of This Thread Because Its Pointless To Argue Over Sumthing That We Will Never Know The True Outcome!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

wolverinejoe80 said:


> give tyson a proper training for a year or two, then he would take ufc to a totally different level. i mean we are talkin about a killing machine and nobody would dare to fight him. 4oz gloves? are you kidding me? he will have to work his bought off to learn how to submit people how to ground and pound and etc, but i'm sure he can be a total package. remember MMA is a recent sport, so it can be learned rather quickly for guys like tyson who is a natural born fighter.
> 
> and i love liddel, but tyson would own him.


hmmm would the current tyson last in MMA With proper training and some anger management and with a trainer who can control him.. He could probably be a force for awhile.. may not win them all but he certianly would do well.. how well not sure.. all dfepends on his mind set


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

The Don said:


> hmmm would the current tyson last in MMA With proper training and some anger management and with a trainer who can control him.. He could probably be a force for awhile.. may not win them all but he certianly would do well.. how well not sure.. all dfepends on his mind set


If Tyson were able to stay disciplined and dedicated like he was in the early stages of his career, he'd do good initially. However, MMA often requires lots of PATIENCE in order to succeed, and Tyson has never had much of that, even under Kevin Rooney. Whenever Tyson fought someone who took him the distance (like Tony Tucker) by keeping away from his power punches or clinching him a lot, Tyson quickly got frustrated and flustered. Even early in his career, if he didn't destroy the guy within the first few rounds, he started to get pissed off.

I think physically, Mike would have the tools to go far in MMA, and anyone that says he didn't have the brains to learn unusual techniques just doesn't know Tyson's background. Tyson was trained to fight using an unorthodox "number system" that no other boxer/trainer used at the time. He memorized various number combinations to correspond with punch combinations. For example, his trainer Kevin Rooney would call out the numbers ‘6-8-6′ or ‘5-1-5′, which meant 'jab to the head, right hook to the body, followed by a right hook the head'. Within a split second, Tyson would throw his combinations pressing forward, while bobbing and weaving away from his opponent’s shots using the D’Amato peek-a-boo style. Rarely would Tyson ever be hit accurately with an opponents punch. It was extremely successful, but NONE of this trainers after Rooney continued to use that system.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> If Tyson were able to stay disciplined and dedicated like he was in the early stages of his career, he'd do good initially. However, MMA often requires lots of PATIENCE in order to succeed, and Tyson has never had much of that, even under Kevin Rooney. Whenever Tyson fought someone who took him the distance (like Tony Tucker) by keeping away from his power punches or clinching him a lot, Tyson quickly got frustrated and flustered. Even early in his career, if he didn't destroy the guy within the first few rounds, he started to get pissed off.
> 
> I think physically, Mike would have the tools to go far in MMA, and anyone that says he didn't have the brains to learn unusual techniques just doesn't know Tyson's background. Tyson was trained to fight using an unorthodox "number system" that no other boxer/trainer used at the time. He memorized various number combinations to correspond with punch combinations. For example, his trainer Kevin Rooney would call out the numbers ‘6-8-6′ or ‘5-1-5′, which meant 'jab to the head, right hook to the body, followed by a right hook the head'. Within a split second, Tyson would throw his combinations pressing forward, while bobbing and weaving away from his opponent’s shots using the D’Amato peek-a-boo style. Rarely would Tyson ever be hit accurately with an opponents punch. It was extremely successful, but NONE of this trainers after Rooney continued to use that system.


excellent points I think if MMA was popular when tyson was starting out that is where he would have went and he really would have been top dog back then...


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

The Don said:


> excellent points I think if MMA was popular when tyson was starting out that is where he would have went and he really would have been top dog back then...


Yep, I think you're right. In addition, I think it would have given Mike the mental tools he desperately needed back in his early days to become a more stable person in life.

Hell, I wish I started training MMA long ago. I did some wrestling for several years in high school, then did some amateur boxing, and got my BB in TKD, but only recently started learning other things like Ju-Jitsu. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Chuck beating Mike when Mike was in his prime? Is this some kind of joke? Mike Tyson would have murdered Chuck Liddell if they would have faught and Tyson was in his prime. I still have tapes from Tysons greatest fights and they were sadistic and evil. No boxer ever finished opponents in the first round as quick and sick as Tyson did. Plus his speed was amazing and crazy for a heavyweight. Chuck Liddell has some speed but not as much as Tyson did back then. Plus Tyson had the greatest trainer back then ever in any sport. After his trainer died he was nothing thats why he became all crappy.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> Plus Tyson had the greatest trainer back then ever in any sport. After his trainer died he was nothing thats why he became all crappy.


You must be talking about Cus D’Amato, but Tyson didn't hit his prime until after Cus died. Cus was a father figure to him and a great influence, but truly his best trainer must have been Kevin Rooney, who was also a student of Cus, and used many of his mentor's training techniques to further school Tyson. Like we discussed in some of the posts above, almost immediately after Tyson fired Rooney, he lost all but a shadow of his former greatness.

Well, time to go get ready for the big UFC event...


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Gman said:


> You must be talking about Cus D’Amato, but Tyson didn't hit his prime until after Cus died. Cus was a father figure to him and a great influence, but truly his best trainer must have been Kevin Rooney, who was also a student of Cus, and used many of his mentor's training techniques to further school Tyson. Like we discussed in some of the posts above, almost immediately after Tyson fired Rooney, he lost all but a shadow of his former greatness.
> 
> Well, time to go get ready for the big UFC event...


Yeah, after Rooney and D'Amato he became crap. If you see Tyson losing to guys like Bob Sapp and Kevin McHale you know he is nothing without his former trainers. The UFC event is in 40 minutes, tick tock tick tock :laugh:.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> Yep, I think you're right. In addition, I think it would have given Mike the mental tools he desperately needed back in his early days to become a more stable person in life.
> 
> Hell, I wish I started training MMA long ago. I did some wrestling for several years in high school, then did some amateur boxing, and got my BB in TKD, but only recently started learning other things like Ju-Jitsu. Hindsight is 20/20.


Thing is though any form of training weather it be a martial art or learning an instrument is good for kids growing up. It teaches them discpline and paitience.. Discpline is key and is approached at differently and in different way in martial arts then in other forms of study. but it is there in all if it is somethiong that takes lots of practice to become great at.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Chuck Liddell would take him down and Choke him out Mike Tyson doesn't deserv to even be spoken about on an MMA forum.

Do you honestly think this retard would learn all these different things??Not to say a COllege wrestler is so much sharper then a guy who trained it for 2 years it's insane to compare you guys need to wake up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4l0ZyKmeNE&search=Mike Tyson

o and lmao he's a muslim


----------



## devilsweapon (Jul 9, 2006)

No one mentioned knees. When Tyson does his infamous duck under "Bam", knee to the head. I think if Liddell studied enough video footage, his tools would definitely be enough to defeat Tyson. The only way I could see Tyson successful is if the fight was put together with no time for Liddell to study his opponent. Kicks, knees, elbows & submissions make for better tools.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Chuck Liddell would take him down and Choke him out Mike Tyson doesn't deserv to even be spoken about on an MMA forum.
> 
> Do you honestly think this retard would learn all these different things??Not to say a COllege wrestler is so much sharper then a guy who trained it for 2 years it's insane to compare you guys need to wake up
> 
> ...


actually tyson was not as dumb as his mistakes make him.. He has a severe anger and attitude problem which was controled when he was young.. At a young age he was the most dominant force in the boxing ring.. if that energy was applied to MMA at that time.. Tyson would have been just as powerful just more deadly. And all he would need is one punch not even a direct one.. to knock out most MMA fighters if he was wearing the 4 oz gloves... Your a bit too young to remember tyson when he was first up and coming but if you were older you would understand.. but true as it stands right now.. most MMA fighters now.. would out class him with the wider range of skills.. though Tyson even today still has the power to one punch nearly anyone ...


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Eminem said:


> This isn't even a fight Chuck would destroy that scum bag,He isn't a fighter he's a boxer.


You know nothing, Tyson at 22 years old, are you kidding me? 
Obviously you have never seen him in his prime, you could put Chuck and Wanderlei in there with baseball bats and they would both get hurt.

Tyson was huge and fast and powerfull you are a moron


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

interesting match but if chuck would've gotten passed tyson's punches.. he would surely knock him out. tyson's a strong puncher, one of the strongest if not but chuck was a K-1 fighter. he knows how to use his legs/feet.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> You know nothing, Tyson at 22 years old, are you kidding me?
> Obviously you have never seen him in his prime, you could put Chuck and Wanderlei in there with baseball bats and they would both get hurt.
> 
> Tyson was huge and fast and powerfull you are a moron


in eminems defense.. he was not even born when tyson was 22..


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

Eminem said:


> I hope your talking about the 22 year old Mike if your not then never watch UFC again...No offense just saying.
> 
> As for Kid Punk being that good at MMA?? lmao ok there is a big difference between a college wrestler and a moron like Tyson.



of course i was talkin about 22 year old mike. this thread is about 22 year old tyson vs. chuck

1986-1988 tyson was insane. teach him how to ground pound and etc, he will be unstoppable.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

If I can speculate on this "what if" match for a second:

If there was a match between Chuck Liddell of now, and a 22 year old Mike Tyson, if the match did not hit the ground quickly, the odds of Tyson walking away increases by quite a bit. Since we're only saying "22 year old Mike Tyson" and not "22 year old Mike Tyson with MMA training," once the fight hits the ground he has almost no chance of catching Liddell. His only chance is to catch Liddell when the distance is closing.

However, if Liddell did entertain the idea of standing with Mike longer than 30 seconds, he wouldn't even have a chance to realize it was a mistake. He'd be put to sleep way before that.

But the chances are that a clinch will happen, and it will end up on the ground. Although a 22 year old Mike Tyson is a sight to behold, Chuck isn't just going to stand in front of him and let him throw punches. If we want to know what happens when a Pro Boxer steps into the octagon, we only need to look to UFC 4, when Melton Bowen (Pro HW Boxer with a record of 35W-9L-0D/28 KOs) faced Steve Jennum, a part-time cop who came in with a _Ninjitsu_ pedegree. The fight ended when the two clinched, Jennum took Bowen to the ground and armbarred him. That was a certifiable Pro HW Boxer in the UFC cage.

I'm not saying 22 year old Mike Tyson is less skilled than Melton Bowen...

But I can't put Steve Jennum in the same skill category as Chuck Liddell.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I Was Having This Discussion In Anothere Thread So I Figured I Should Just Start A New One..chuck Would Want To Strike With Iron Mike Which Would Be A Bad Decision Because Tyson Would Be Too Quick And His Punches To Powerful, I Think Tyson Would Eventually Catch Chuck Wit A Combo And Knock Him Out...1st Round Ko


*MY God, That's a No Contest.., Mike would knock him out inside of 30sec.!!*


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tyson Always Has The Puncher's Chance*

Tyson is arguably the heaviest puncher, not only in boxing - but in any sport, MMA included. Even today, without training for Chuck Liddell or any fighter, Mike Tyson would knock out anyone if he landed just a decent punch. 

Heavy hitters retain their punching power. It comes naturally. George Foreman's success in his comeback is a testament to this. He was losing virtually every round to Michael Moorer before landing one right hand that brought him a knockout and the heavyweight championship.

At 22, Tyson was at his peak and he truly believed that he was the baddest man on the planet. He probably was right. 

I've never seen Chuck go for a takedown even though it is rumored that he is an excellent wrestler. I've never seen evidence of his wrestling ability outside of him avoiding takedowns against MMA fighters. 

The only quality wrestler I've seen Chuck up against, Randy Couture, took Chuck down at will.

Tyson's no wrestler, but he is a boxer and a street fighter. He'd have the skill to do damage on his feet, and land blows that would make Chuck hesitant to bore in. 

This would make it an exchange of punches. Both men would be comfortable on their feet, but we're talking about a man that had the potential to be the greatest heavyweight champion of all time in his prime against an MMA champion. Now, don't get me wrong, Chuck Liddell is a bad ass. I wouldn't want to fight him. But, this discussion doesn't have him in the Octagon with Joe Schmo. Tyson is not the average boxer. 

Tyson in his prime KO's virtually any MMA fighter 99 out of 100 times because... 

Even great wrestlers that can execute a deep shot to take down Tyson would take one or two punches to the kidneys, even on the arms. These punches from Tyson would be with him wearing 4oz gloves. Anywhere he lands a punch will hurt.

No one's standing up to that.



Ray Mardo

UltimateFightingChampionship.com


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Tyson is arguably the heaviest puncher, not only in boxing - but in any sport, MMA included. Even today, without training for Chuck Liddell or any fighter, Mike Tyson would knock out anyone if he landed just a decent punch.
> 
> Heavy hitters retain their punching power. It comes naturally. George Foreman's success in his comeback is a testament to this. He was losing virtually every round to Michael Moorer before landing one right hand that brought him a knockout and the heavyweight championship.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more.. You also bought out one point that I over looked, Tyson would be wearing 4oz gloves..! Those punches wouldn't hurt - I think the reciever wouldn't even feel them - at least not until he is revived in the strecher or ambulence ( if he wakes up at all..!!) With 4oz. gloves Tyson punches will land with bone crushing fury..! At 22 Tyson was like an untamed (but well schooled) beast And against an MMA fighter with 4oz. gloves he's saddistic attack wouldn't be exercuted with his usual "Bad Intentions" it would be exercuted with "Muderous Intentions..!" Or should I say "Muderous Results".! Remember His devatating -perfectly exercuted- Right hook to the body, Right uppercut to the head combination.? That change-up stopped "EVERY" opponet he used it on (he Seldom use it twice in a fight (Can't remember when he had to..)... To bad he abandon it in his latter years, -but that another story.. Imagine, with his speed (at the time), his power, temperment and those gloves. If he cought an opponet shooting in for a take down with that combo -the results could be down right fatal... Shot to the temple = Start reciting eulogy! (For those who think Tyson would Have been an easy take down. Take a realistic look at his speed compact fighting style and low center of gravity...! Oh, and do I have to mention that bone crushing power thing again..!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

This is why i think im leaving this site,A bunch of 12 year old kids talking about Mike Tyson like he's a god.


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

Lol, I'm dissapointed by some of the MMA fans here. 
Chuck Liddell is the most feared striker in the UFC, probably in the entire world besides Wanderlei Silva. Mike Tyson is strong and quick but Chuck Liddell is a Mixed Martial Artist and MMA fans just have to put their faith in that fact.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Venom said:


> Lol, I'm dissapointed by some of the MMA fans here.
> Chuck Liddell is the most feared striker in the UFC, probably in the entire world besides Wanderlei Silva. Mike Tyson is strong and quick but Chuck Liddell is a Mixed Martial Artist and MMA fans just have to put their faith in that fact.


The world? What about ernestto host, crocop, remy bonjansky, maurice smith. Chuck's good but i don't know about that good.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> *Moldy*The world? What about ernestto host, crocop, remy bonjansky, maurice smith. Chuck's good but i don't know about that good.


No Venom ,most of the people here dont know anything about MMA.
They just watch it.I think and say what would i do in that position how did he get out of that.And i understand the power of grappling.I mean like that moron Jdun that got banned(Actually i think he's one of those new guys on another account) said "MIKE TYSON IS A GOD,HE WILL BEAT GOD HIM SELF" o plz....................sounds like a 12 year old And shouldn't be on any MMA site.

Maurice smith is a bum striker who would get waxed if he went to the UFC Hoost??The guy that lost to Sapp like 2 times in his own striking game.
There is no point to compare Liddells striking when he has grappling skills 20 thousand times higher than Tysons will ever reach.

O and just for the god i hpe you guys are just comparing 22 yr old TYson to Liddell(Even though thats insane as well)Andd not other boxers or the new dum Tyson.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Understand MMA Fully First...*

I certainly did not say that Mike Tyson is, was, or ever could be a great MMA fighter. What I am saying is that he is a man who has certain abilities that a great fighter would desire. One of these abilities is devastating knockout power.

That trait alone is enough to stop anyone because it can end a fight in an instant. 

Even if Tyson were to KO Chuck Liddell, or any MMA fighter, it wouldn't make Tyson a better all around fighter. The victory would only make Tyson victorious. 

It's obvious that The Iceman and MMA fighters are all around more skilled fighters than boxers. MMA fighters are, for the most part, skilled in all areas of fighting. Such is not the case with boxers.

What separates Tyson from most boxers, is his uncanny power. It's not natural.

A comparison would be pitting an eight foot tall man who weighed 575 pounds of solid muscle against Royce Gracie in his prime. Chances are Gracie would certainly be destroyed. The victory would not make the giant of a man an all around better fighter though. Would it?

Same with Tyson and Liddell or any MMA fighter. 

Tyson (at 22 in his prime especially) would always have that puncher's chance even against fighters much more skilled than him.


Even if you are a die hard MMA fan, as I am; you can not be blind in your belief or devotion to thinking that an MMA fighter will defeat any practitioner of a fighting style or discipline.

Bruce Lee was very much a practitioner of Jeet Kwon Do (I may have spelled it wrong). He didn't study ground fighting much. I'd still put good money on him if he were to face many of today's MMA competitors in his prime.

Would you?

Still, even if Bruce Lee defeated Chuck Liddell or Tito Ortiz or any well rounded MMA fighter; it wouldn't make Bruce Lee an all around better fighter. Judging all areas of fighting, like Tyson, Bruce would come up on the short end of the stick. But, because he's so dominant in the area he targeted, that alone would help him defeat most of his opponents.

People like Tyson and Bruce Lee are rare exceptions. Even a great boxer like Muhammad Ali would lose to most MMA fighters. 

Most black belts would get hammered by average MMA fighters.

There are few exceptions like Tyson and Bruce Lee. At the moment I can't think of any others.




Ray Mardo



Ultimate Fighting Championship . com


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

IronMan said:


> If we're talking about an MMA fight, Chuck would just ground and pound Mike until he died, because Tyson would never tap.
> 
> If you're talking boxing, Iron Mike would destroy Chuck. His hands are way faster and he can take way more punishment than Chuck has ever shown that he can in his carreer.



Mike Tyson is and was a heartless (albeit strong and tough) scumbag. He would quickly tap if was caught in a rear naked choke hold or any other painful submission. If Chuck was foolish enough to try to box with him he would run the risk of being a Tyson statistic.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> Mike Tyson is and was a heartless (albeit strong and tough) scumbag. He would quickly tap if was caught in a rear naked choke hold or any other painful submission. If Chuck was foolish enough to try to box with him he would run the risk of being a Tyson statistic.


HAHA you sound like my dad.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Eminem said:


> HAHA you sound like my dad.



Thats the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a while.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> Thats the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a while.


lol yea thats what he says i agree with it to.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Eminem said:


> This is why i think im leaving this site,A bunch of 12 year old kids talking about Mike Tyson like he's a god.


 *Someone Called your friend a Drama Queen For annoucing that he was leaving this site as soon as you contacted him apprently because someone hurt his feelings.. I think It's time for you to join him, just grab his hand and skip away.. But please spare us the drama..! Share your Opinion ON Tyson. Intelligently Present your Argument. Back it up with fact. (or not) Better yet, totally disreguard post that offend you.. Please Stop Showing your age by treatening to leave..! ( What ran out of simulac.? ) You think you're so insightfull that we all going to beg you to stay..? News Flash... You're not that important. Nobody is going to miss you...!*


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Tyson is missing the boat!!!*

If he needs the money he should have Dana sign him up for a fight against Ken Shamrock. All of that power is not gone and you know the rage is still inside. I would love to see Tyson hitting people without the gloves. He would really only need about 6-months of grappling training to help him defend against the take down. Tyson was made for MMA. He and Tank back in the day would have been an exciting fight. The question is, would anyone in the UFC want to get in the Octagon with him (besides Tank or Bob Sapp, we know they would)? I don't mean to question anyones bravery but Iron Mike did bite a chunk out of a mans ear.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> *Someone Called your friend a Drama Queen For annoucing that he was leaving this site as soon as you contacted him apprently because someone hurt his feelings.. I think It's time for you to join him, just grab his hand and skip away.. But please spare us the drama..! Share your Opinion ON Tyson. Intelligently Present your Argument. Back it up with fact. (or not) Better yet, totally disreguard post that offend you.. Please Stop Showing your age by treatening to leave..! ( What ran out of simulac.? ) You think you're so insightfull that we all going to beg you to stay..? News Flash... You're not that important. Nobody is going to miss you...!*


OK Mr A** kiss the mods what do you think ive been doing?
You just cant debate when someone's come back awnser is "TYSON IS A GOD WAKE UP" So plz Latino spare me the drama and pep talks im a big boy.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I mentioned the 4oz gloves several times.. and how devestating tyson would be most of the people here only seem to remember the older tyson after don king.. not the young tyson .


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

raymardo said:


> I certainly did not say that Mike Tyson is, was, or ever could be a great MMA fighter. What I am saying is that he is a man who has certain abilities that a great fighter would desire. One of these abilities is devastating knockout power.
> 
> That trait alone is enough to stop anyone because it can end a fight in an instant.
> 
> ...



very well put but one thing about bruce.. he did know he had a weakness and was learning grappling skills and how he could apply them to his fighting abalities. sadly it looks like he never had the chance to finish his learning. that is the difference between him and tyson.. Tyson thinks he is great had nothing more to learn.. espically in his later years.. Bruce knew he did not know all and was willing to learn from others.. that was what JKD was based off of.. his learning from others.


----------



## Venom (Jul 7, 2006)

moldy said:


> The world? What about ernestto host, crocop, remy bonjansky, maurice smith. Chuck's good but i don't know about that good.


Do you know anything about MMA? Host? That guy is not a premiere striker in MMA. Maurice Smith is way out of his prime. And look at all his losses. they're coming from the elite fighters of his time. he lost to ken, rutten, couture, randleman, sobral, and many others. Cro Cop is a good striker but he is more well-rounded. His striking is no where near that of Chuck Liddell's or Wanderlei Silva's. Both of them have the unique ability to knock out Heavyweights.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think what everyone is forgetting about is who Tyson fought in his "prime". That is right, NOBODY. I could have knocked out some of these guys. And since when did Mike Tyson become a boxer. This guy is a fighter. He lost his fights to boxers. Tyson has no techniique in a sport based on that. He can't even be considered a great boxer. 

Granted no boxers have become good MMA fighters, but they weren't good boxers either. All the great boxers just keep boxing. They would be stupid to quit boxing for 20 mil a fight and start training for a sport that doesn't even pay close to that and is much more difficult. 

Liddell would not be stupid enough to stand up with Tyson and even if he did, he would have like a foot reach advantage on the midget Mike Tyson. 4 oz gloves are worn by both fighters and Liddell is a very accurate puncher. I think Liddell would take him down and beat him badly, if he wanted to stand with Tyson he could and would probably win a decision. Tyson would punch himself out.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think what everyone is forgetting about is who Tyson fought in his "prime". That is right, NOBODY. I could have knocked out some of these guys. And since when did Mike Tyson become a boxer. This guy is a fighter. He lost his fights to boxers. Tyson has no techniique in a sport based on that. He can't even be considered a great boxer.


I can understand why someone would think Tyson wasn't a "boxer" in the traditional sense, but anyone who knows boxing would know that in his prime, Tyson's techinique was flawless in the ring, and rarely was he even hit cleanly. As I pointed out early on, Tyson was a master of the unorthodox "peek-a-boo" style of boxing, which frustrated and confused most of his opponents. Tyson never had trouble with boxing purists, he only showed some vulnerability when he fought very tall boxers with long reach advantages (Tyson is short for a heavyweight, and gave up a reach advantage to just about EVERY opponent he ever fought).

Also, to say he fought NOBODY is just nonsense. In reality, he fought everyone who came up for him in his division at the time. He unified the splintered heavyweight title for the first time in many years, and had to defeat 3 current champions to do that. These men weren't just lay-down punks either; Tony Tucker, James "Bonecrusher" Smith, and Trevor Berbick were all well-regarded boxers at that time. No, they weren't Ali-calibre champions, but they weren't bums.

Here's a list of Tyson's opponents in or around his prime:

1985
Mar. 6 -- Hector Mercedes, Albany, N.Y., TKO 1
Apr. 10 -- Trent Singleton, Albany, N.Y., TKO 1
May 23 -- Don Halpern, Albany, N.Y., KO 4
June 20 -- Rick Spain, Atlantic City, N.J., KO 1
July 11 -- John Alderson, Atlantic City, N.J., TKO 2
July 19 -- Larry Sims, Poughkeepsie, N.Y., KO 3
Aug. 15 -- Lorenzo Canady, Atlantic City, N.J., TKO 1
Sept. 5 -- Michael Johnson, Atlantic City, N.J., KO 1
Oct. 9 -- Donnie Long, Atlantic City, N.J., KO 1
Oct. 25 -- Robert Colay, Atlantic City, N.J., KO 1
Nov. 1 -- Sterling Benjamin, Latham, N.Y., TKO 1
Nov. 13 -- Eddie Richardson, Houston, KO 1
Nov. 22 -- Conroy Nelson, Latham, N.Y., KO 2
Dec. 6 -- Sammy Scaff, New York, KO 1
Dec. 27 -- Mark Young, Latham, N.Y., KO 1

1986
Jan. 10 -- Dave Jaco, Albany, N.Y., TKO 1
Jan. 24 -- Mike Jamison, Atlantic City, N.J., TKO 5
Feb. 16 -- Jesse Ferguson, Troy, N.Y., W DSQ 6
Mar. 10 -- Steve Zouski, Uniondale, N.Y., KO 3
May 3 -- James Tillis, Glen Falls, N.Y., W 10
May 20 -- Mitch Green, New York, W 10
June 13 -- Reggie Gross, New York, TKO 1
June 28 -- William Hosea, Troy, N.Y., KO 1
July 11 -- Lorenzo Boyd, Swan Lake, N.Y., KO 2
July 26 -- Marvis Frazier, Glen Falls, N.Y., KO 1
Aug. 17 -- Jose Ribalta, Atlantic City, N.J., TKO 10
Sept. 6 -- Alfonzo Ratliff, Las Vegas, KO 2
Nov. 22 -- Trevor Berbick, Las Vegas, TKO 2
(Won WBC Heavyweight Title)

1987
Mar.7 -- James Smith, Las Vegas, W 12
(Won WBA Heavyweight Title/Retained WBC Heavyweight Title)
May 30 -- Pinklon Thomas, Las Vegas, TKO 6
(Retained WBA/WBC Heavyweight Titles)
Aug. 1 -- Tony Tucker, Las Vegas, W 12
(Won IBF Heavyweight Title/Retained WBA/WBC Heavyweight Titles/Became Undisputed World Heavyweight Champion)
Oct. 16 -- Tyrell Biggs, Atlantic City, N.J., TKO 7
(Retained Undisputed World Heavyweight Title)

1988
Jan. 22 -- Larry Holmes, Atlantic City, N.J., TKO 4
(Retained Undisputed World Heavyweight Title)
Mar. 21 -- Tony Tubbs, Tokyo, Japan, TKO 2
(Retained Undisputed World Heavyweight Title)
June 27 -- Michael Spinks, Atlantic City, N.J., KO 1
(Retained Undisputed World Heavyweight Title)


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> I can understand why someone would think Tyson wasn't a "boxer" in the traditional sense, but anyone who knows boxing would know that in his prime, Tyson's techinique was flawless in the ring, and rarely was he even hit cleanly. As I pointed out early on, Tyson was a master of the unorthodox "peek-a-boo" style of boxing, which frustrated and confused most of his opponents. Tyson never had trouble with boxing purists, he only showed some vulnerability when he fought very tall boxers with long reach advantages (Tyson is short for a heavyweight, and gave up a reach advantage to just about EVERY opponent he ever fought).
> 
> Also, to say he fought NOBODY is just nonsense. In reality, he fought everyone who came up for him in his division at the time. He unified the splintered heavyweight title for the first time in many years, and had to defeat 3 current champions to do that. These men weren't just lay-down punks either; Tony Tucker, James "Bonecrusher" Smith, and Trevor Berbick were all well-regarded boxers at that time. No, they weren't Ali-calibre champions, but they weren't bums.
> 
> ...


hmm 35 fights.. in 4 years.. how many boxers or MMA artists have that many fights in thier entire carears.. true some do.. but in 4 years.. and only 12 of those fights going past the 2nd round.. Thats just incredibleall these people were trying to knock down the champ he was fighting more then 2 fights a month some years.. thats little or no prep time for the next opponent..


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

The Don said:


> hmm 35 fights.. in 4 years.. how many boxers or MMA artists have that many fights in thier entire carears.. true some do.. but in 4 years.. and only 12 of those fights going past the 2nd round.. Thats just incredibleall these people were trying to knock down the champ he was fighting more then 2 fights a month some years.. thats little or no prep time for the next opponent..


Amateurs do it, but very rarely do pros. Especially heavyweights.

Tyson was able to stay so active mainly because in the early days, he was hardly ever hit! He stayed in motion constantly, and it was an achievement for a guy to land a clean jab, let alone a power shot.

I love it when people say he was only good because he didn't fight anyone good. Most people don't know the names of the men he fought because Tyson beat them so easily, many of them didn't fight again until AFTER Tyson was defeated, or lost all their confidence and were never the same. For instance, Trevor Berbick, who Tyson KO'd in the 2nd round, was a silver medalist in the 1976 Olympics in Montreal (winning silver after only 11 amateur fights at that time), and secured a title shot against Larry Holmes on April 11, 1981 but lost via 15-Round Unanimous decision. In his second fight after the loss to Holmes, he beat an aged Muhammad Ali to secure his place in history as the man who finally ended the career of "The Greatest". He won the WBC version of the World Heavyweight title by upsetting Pinklon Thomas via Unanimous Decision on March 22, 1986. This guy was no slouch, yet Tyson clean the ring with him, which no one had done previous to that. Berbick was never the same after Tyson, and ended his career in 2000 with a professional record is 50 wins (33 Knockouts), 11 losses, and 1 draw.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Gman said:


> Amateurs do it, but very rarely do pros. Especially heavyweights.
> 
> Tyson was able to stay so active mainly because in the early days, he was hardly ever hit! He stayed in motion constantly, and it was an achievement for a guy to land a clean jab, let alone a power shot.
> 
> I love it when people say he was only good because he didn't fight anyone good. Most people don't know the names of the men he fought because Tyson beat them so easily, many of them didn't fight again until AFTER Tyson was defeated, or lost all their confidence and were never the same. For instance, Trevor Berbick, who Tyson KO'd in the 2nd round, was a silver medalist in the 1976 Olympics in Montreal (winning silver after only 11 amateur fights at that time), and secured a title shot against Larry Holmes on April 11, 1981 but lost via 15-Round Unanimous decision. In his second fight after the loss to Holmes, he beat an aged Muhammad Ali to secure his place in history as the man who finally ended the career of "The Greatest". He won the WBC version of the World Heavyweight title by upsetting Pinklon Thomas via Unanimous Decision on March 22, 1986. This guy was no slouch, yet Tyson clean the ring with him, which no one had done previous to that. Berbick was never the same after Tyson, and ended his career in 2000 with a professional record is 50 wins (33 Knockouts), 11 losses, and 1 draw.


true I was pretty young then but I seen some of tyosns fights.. I remember several one punch KO's


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am 25 years old and remember many of Tyson's fights, from watching them live with my father. He (my father) is the reason I am a fan of fighting today. 

I am not by any means a fan of Chuck Liddell. I am neither a fan of Tyson.

If it were Tyson in his prime and Chuck in his and it was a stand up fight, then Tyson would probably win. Chuck would surely not be stupid enough to stand up with him though. Chuck is a mixed martial artist and could lkely take Tyson down and work on him there. The only problem with it is getting inside. Tyson would not have a chance in hell against Chuck today. Tyson couldn't beat an average boxer much less a highly skilled MMA fighter.

I don't believe people think Tyson would crush him. He has a puncher's chance but not as good of one because Liddell is so counter active and could clinch as soon as he missed. Likely Tyson would over pursue and end up getting kicked and kneed until he was taken down. Liddell would win the fight under MMA rules.


----------

